# Bloomin' Booty with Kapp'n.



## Flare (Jul 6, 2018)

There's a new gardening event on now which is seemingly sunflower themed and has Kapp'n as the host!

I really like the ladybugs they made for this event.

Looks like they made the sunflower terrain leaf ticket only but tbh Birch Tree and Spring Flowers look miles better than this one so I'm not really disappointed.

Also they are giving quite a good amount of Leaf Tickets for participating too so there's that to look forward.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 6, 2018)

KAPP'N OMFG Having special characters visit the campsite always excite me.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 6, 2018)

The prizes don't look as repetitive this time either! I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 6, 2018)

I love the new sunflower stuff!  I hope to get it all before the event is over.


----------



## biker (Jul 6, 2018)

I really want the arch


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jul 6, 2018)

I really only want the silly sunglasses and that is the first prize so I'm happy. I like how easy it is to get some essence with these events.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jul 6, 2018)

I like the prizes in this event! Although not the essences in my case because apart from historical I have enough, I’d rather have another outfit. A hat would be nice. I love how the campers interact with the sunflowers.


----------



## abby10 (Jul 7, 2018)

I really like this event! I love the dress and will be filling my site with the flowers!!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 8, 2018)

Um I’m shocked the catch rate for this event is DIVINE. 6 rewards left for the first part & I play the minimal twice a day logins!


----------



## occultcake (Jul 8, 2018)

Underneath The Stars said:


> Um I’m shocked the catch rate for this event is DIVINE. 6 rewards left for the first part & I play the minimal twice a day logins!



Definitely agree with this - I've almost finished the top tier reward for the blue ladybugs and don't login near as much as I did for the fishing tourney.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 8, 2018)

occultcake said:


> Definitely agree with this - I've almost finished the top tier reward for the blue ladybugs and don't login near as much as I did for the fishing tourney.



I didn't finish the 3rd fishing tourney. It felt like the event was just 3 days wth! 
I'm miss about 1-2 ladybugs out of 10. Even the bugs that were shared by friends, which I feel like were more difficult to catch, I manage to catch them all. I can't believe my eyes every time lol. Somehow because they are charging too much for fortune cookies, they must've have made the gardening event easier. They must be aware how people hate it. Personally, I like it, but the feedback they get from it is pure hate. Really, no one is forcing them to participate lol.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 8, 2018)

I agree with everyone here! The catch rates are fantastic. I’m on track to finish today and I barely play these days. 

The spawn rate is not as good however. But my awesome friends make up for it! Definitely get some buddies


----------



## occultcake (Jul 8, 2018)

Yeah, I'm not sure why the gardening events get so much hate haha. They keep getting easier from what I can see, and I'm just stoked that they care enough about this game to have events going on like all the time. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## biker (Jul 9, 2018)

The latest bug catching event had a really tough rating catch, maybe that's why they tone it down a bit this time. But then again, I don't think it's as easy as every here says, I play around 3 or 4 times a day, being it a lot, and people here are saying they "don't play very much" but already finished it, this sure is strange, guess you guys are playing more than you think.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 9, 2018)

I mean, I didn't say I'm about to finish it but the catch rates are definitely better & don't feel the pressure that I won't make it in time for this event. Also, I didn't feel like the catch rates for Digby's event was though? Idk if that's just me, it felt like the same for every event since Leif's (tbh Zipper's event was tough, so I guess it really is just luck). If your friends are sharing, it'll be easier to acquire bugs.

All in all, I just noticed that the catch rates are better BUT the spawn rates were lowered. I really don't play as much as before. If I played at this rate before, I'd fail. I remember after waking up I used to check the garden because of the 3 hour interval. Now, I'm too lazy to even do requests. I just buy the seeds and for the other type of flower, I get from sharing.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jul 9, 2018)

Kapp'n and Rover are my favorite characters. I was a bit disappointed by the sunflower items though, but I was really happy to see Kapp'n.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 9, 2018)

I finished the first half yesterday night. Now we stockpile the crap out of the white sunflowers


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 9, 2018)

All done with the first half!  Just hoarding white sunflowers now.


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 10, 2018)

i am liking these catch rates  least i can finish this event, unlock the fishing tourney


----------



## Bcat (Jul 10, 2018)

I'm finding it hard to gather white sunflowers at the rate I'm growing them. I'm running out! 

I feel like they should let you start the second half when you're done with the first. That way we avoid having days with almost nothing to do in the event. (Plus I'll have stuff to do soon and won't have a ton of time to play)


----------



## mogyay (Jul 11, 2018)

has anyone here bought the sunflower background or foreground, i want to see it properly before buying it? tyyyy


----------



## Bcat (Jul 11, 2018)

mogyay said:


> has anyone here bought the sunflower background or foreground, i want to see it properly before buying it? tyyyy



you can preview it at your camp you know...


----------



## mogyay (Jul 11, 2018)

Bcat said:


> you can preview it at your camp you know...



i know but it's not the same to me lol, thanks though!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 11, 2018)

mogyay said:


> i know but it's not the same to me lol, thanks though!



are you friends with Ariane? she has it out!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 13, 2018)

i finished the sunrise dappledots last night and got the windmill today! I only need the sparkle stone now, but it's no big deal if i don't get it


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jul 13, 2018)

Bcat said:


> i finished the sunrise dappledots last night and got the windmill today! I only need the sparkle stone now, but it's no big deal if i don't get it



Same Bcat! I'm actually really glad they have a sparkle stone as the last item because I wouldn't want to miss out in the windmill even though I don't currently have a place for it. I still have a handful of special items left to craft, but I feel like I have way more sparkle stones than I will ever need at this point, so missing out on that sparkle stone is no biggie. Still planting to help friends as much as I can though.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 13, 2018)

I finally got the seesaw and windmill tonight!  I was worried I wouldn’t get the windmill, so it’s a relief to have that off my plate.  Only the sparkle stone left, but who needs it?


----------



## Flare (Jul 14, 2018)

Just need 3 more Sunset Dappledots and I get the Windmill.  

This gardening event seemed easier than the previous one.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 14, 2018)

Honestly I thought the second round has gotten more difficult compared to the first, but the fact that the only rewards left for me are the LT & the stone means this event is easier than the previous gardening events! Idk how I manage to do this while also still playing ACNL.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 15, 2018)

So I finished the event. Bless those who shared bugs because I did not plant today lol.

Kapp'n said he will sing something for me for the reward montage, and I almost thought he was going to sing a Kapp'n song. And he didn't! Wasted opportunity. I was ready for the nostalgia!


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 15, 2018)

im not going to finish the event. oh well. i guess i just don't play enough to finish events.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 15, 2018)

I finished the event without spending leaf tickets. So fool's on Nintendo!


----------

